# Rare snow on Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

A very rare snow in Nashville on the first week of the new year.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice. The little franz doesn't seem to be intimidated by the bad weather. 
We haven't received any snow yet on the coastal NC SC. But it's not unheard of to get a late snowfall in march, you might get one more dusting of snow this spring.


----------



## roster (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. There is always something nostalgic of seeing snow on the railroad tracks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg 1,050


----------

